# Recherche icones disque dur externe.



## shenrone (15 Mai 2008)

En effet je recherche des icones de disques durs externe pour remplacer ceux par défaut que sont dd Usb, dd Time machine.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2008)

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/

http://iconbase.com/

Tu fais une recherche en tapant hard drive et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## giga64 (16 Mai 2008)

Oui, et puis si tu précisais le style des icônes de remplacement que tu désires, les suggestions pourraient être plus ciblées.


----------



## shenrone (16 Mai 2008)

Je cherche des icones aux proportions plus réduites que celles d'origines que je trouve trop massive à coté de celle de l'iMac que j'ai mise sur mon Hd

Merci mais j'avais jeté un oeil à ces sites ainsi qu'à deviantart


----------



## giga64 (16 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je cherche des icones aux proportions plus réduites que celles d'origines que je trouve trop massive à coté de celle de l'iMac que j'ai mise sur mon Hd
> 
> Merci mais j'avais jeté un oeil à ces sites ainsi qu'à deviantart


Désolé, je n'ai rien trouvé de ressemblant dans ma banque d'icônes 

Bonne chance 

@+


----------



## shenrone (17 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Désolé, je n'ai rien trouvé de ressemblant dans ma banque d'icônes
> 
> Bonne chance
> 
> @+



Merci


----------

